# Frequent 502's and Database responded: Too many connections!



## timoran (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh no, not again!


----------



## Bakensobek (Oct 29, 2007)

timoran said:
			
		

> Oh no, not again!



Yep. The 500. It's not Sparta! It's FAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Freehaven (Oct 29, 2007)

Bakensobek said:
			
		

> It's FAAAAAAAAA!



TONIGHT, _*WE FAP IN HELL!*_


----------



## timoran (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm, well now it's not doing it. Either it was a temporary problem, or a bunch of people gave up and the traffic went down.


----------



## fxrenamon (Oct 29, 2007)

Ano... Is FA getting hit by a DoS Attack? Almost constant 500 and 502 errors. :cry:


----------



## Rhainor (Oct 29, 2007)

Re:





			
				fxrenamon said:
			
		

> Ano... Is FA getting hit by a DoS Attack? Almost constant 500 and 502 errors. :cry:


etc.

{sigh}  We get raided once, and all of a sudden every little problem is a "DDoS" attack.

This happened (at least) once before, and there was no malicious intent involved, IIRC.


----------



## timoran (Oct 31, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Re:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FA is perfectly damn capable of choking all by itself without the need for any DDoS attack! Have some pride!


----------



## Lope (Nov 3, 2007)

*RE: Frequent 502's etc....*

I'm beginning to wonder if the site is getting close to using up the new space that was created from the last upgrades. I knew after the last upgrades were done that it would be a while before the site started to get "full". Unfortunately no matter how big a glass you get it will soon start overflowing no matter what the volume going into it is. If this is indeed the problem then its another case of the site being a victim of its own success. 

 To me F.A. has been by far the best online furry art gallery that I have ever gotten involved in. Not only has it given me a good number of watchers, but has generated a fair amount of business, commissions. In the past few months the commissions I got because of this site will pay for my trip to FC  ( and I got rid of a big dental bill on top of that. )   Its too bad that something can't be done to stabilize it for the longer term. As I write this the errors are so numerous that I can't look at the messages, submissions on my page. Every second or third attempt causes a "crash message". 

 FA has become my default "Main site" that I direct friends and interested viewers to. My main web site at Lopehyena.com was supposed to be updated with a new look  a while back . The guy that is supposed to do it has been saying for months it would get done, (along with several other promises.)  However, nothing has been done, so I use my FA page for new art until I can resolve that situation. 

This is no complaint but a statement of fact showing how much FA has come to mean to me. I just wished I had the capability in computer knowledge and financial resources to make it operate better.  Unfortunately I am but an artist with very little knowledge of the computery techy stuff that makes a place like this function. 

Here's hoping the slowdowns, problems, whatever will be short.


----------



## furryskibum (Nov 3, 2007)

Not only are the 502's and such pretty annoying, but I would really like to hear from the admins/coders what's going on.  Just curious.


----------



## Mazz (Nov 3, 2007)

they're happening again now too.


----------



## Muzz (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not getting *anywhere* now with these 502 errors. I'm getting about eight of them every 15 minutes. This is rediculas.


----------



## yak (Nov 4, 2007)

furryskibum said:
			
		

> Not only are the 502's and such pretty annoying, but I would really like to hear from the admins/coders what's going on.  Just curious.



One of the hard drives in our RAID1 has degraded, and we are serving all of FA's data from a single non-SCSI HDD.
We are working on porting the data on a new box, which bas slightly above a TB of space in RAID5.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 4, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> One of the hard drives in our RAID0 has degraded, and we are serving all of FA's data from a single non-SCSI HDD.



Ah, yeah, that will tend to cause some traffic-jams.


----------



## timoran (Nov 4, 2007)

Waitwaitwait... one of the drives in a RAID 0 died?

That would mean that all the data was lost since the last backup... Or are we talking about a RAID 10?


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 4, 2007)

Is degrading..might as well put in several TB drives


----------



## Rhari (Nov 5, 2007)

At least there's a reason behind it. :3


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 5, 2007)

timoran said:
			
		

> Waitwaitwait... one of the drives in a RAID 0 died?
> 
> That would mean that all the data was lost since the last backup... Or are we talking about a RAID 10?


I think if all the data was lost, we would of noticed by now.


----------



## yak (Nov 5, 2007)

timoran said:
			
		

> Waitwaitwait... one of the drives in a RAID 0 died?
> 
> That would mean that all the data was lost since the last backup... Or are we talking about a RAID 10?


Oh my, pardon my mistake. I meant RAID1 :|
(fixed in my post also)


----------



## imnohbody (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like the server is soiling itself again.

You really need to slap some Depends on that b*tch, yak. Hell, they worked for Lisa Nowak...


----------



## duo2nd (Nov 8, 2007)

This site's DOOMED! I can't access it anymore.


----------



## Zakassis (Nov 8, 2007)

Started getting 502s and too many connections 5 minutes ago, which were off and on.  Now, as of 2 minutes ago, they pop up every time.

o_o

(EDIT)
Was working for a minute, then split half-and-half, where it'll load every second page request.
Aaand...it seems to like loading the front page a lot more often than regular user pages.


----------



## duo2nd (Nov 8, 2007)

The site is in Administrative Mode, trying to fix those errors.


----------



## kex (Nov 8, 2007)

As I said in the bug-forum, the constant 502's and database errors are madness.  I gave up trying to check my messages long ago because of them.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 8, 2007)

/me whispers, "look here kiddies you'll see these guys in their natural habitat giving a play by play when the website is down!"


----------



## ferretsage (Nov 8, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> * Arshes Nei whispers, "look here kiddies you'll see these guys in their natural habitat giving a play by play when the website is down!"



It's so nice to see that people give a damn about this website -- like members of other Internet communities normally inquire on forums when there is a malfunction. If you really feel hanging around the website while it's down is non-productive, then quietly name to yourself another website on the Internet you like more than FurAffinity, and go there right now.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Nov 8, 2007)

Ferretsage speaks the truth, the sit e will sort itself out, and after all, it's a website.

It's a pain in the tailhole, but you could easily move your ass away from the cactus if you really don't like it.


----------



## TheShekinah (Nov 8, 2007)

Hakumei Ookami said:
			
		

> It's a pain in the tailhole, but you could easily move your ass away from the cactus if you really don't like it.



That's one of the best quotes I've seen in a while 

And yeah, I think it's nice that FA's members do care about the site.  Hopefully when it comes back up, this database stuff will be sorted.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, so people who care about the site, instead of being patient and when someone mentions there is a *hardware* problem and backing off, people still try using the site instead of waiting till a coder says "ok it's good to go"? That doesn't sound like CARING to me.

No one said you couldn't care about the site, but I don't run to the kitchen when I smell gas and start trying to light the pilot in attempts to cook because I love cooking or step over the plumber as he is fixing the pipes and try running the water.

There is a point where while you know the site is down, you do have to back off and let the guys do their job in fixing it. Giving a play by play of you trying to get the site to work when it was mentioned something b0rked isn't helpful and it isn't caring. Give the guys some respect. No one isn't saying you can't come to the forums in the meantime and enjoy the other parts of the site, but it is counter productive to try your "fixes" or "constantly hitting refresh" until the coders can let you know it's ok to use.

There is respect in caring, so respect the coders enough not to do things that don't help.


----------



## ferretsage (Nov 9, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Ok, so people who care about the site, instead of being patient and when someone mentions there is a *hardware* problem and backing off, people still try using the site instead of waiting till a coder says "ok it's good to go"? That doesn't sound like CARING to me.
> 
> No one said you couldn't care about the site, but I don't run to the kitchen when I smell gas and start trying to light the pilot in attempts to cook because I love cooking or step over the plumber as he is fixing the pipes and try running the water.
> 
> ...



It's users' natures to inquire what's going on, and it's actually VERY HELPFUL when users give feedback to the website's functioning. It's impossible for users to give a play-by-play update on the website's status when it is down; seeing as the users don't have administrative powers to access the server. The CODERS of the website whom are giving the userbase a play by play of what is happening to the website (which SHOULD happen) and the users are responding with natural feedback. SITUATION: NORMAL.

There is nothing unusual about the userbase's posts on these forums regarding the current downtime in comparison to other Internet communities. There is no uncivil behavior, and admins are doing their jobs keeping the userbase informed of site status changes. The lively and civil dialog and communication between users of FurAffinity and the site coders over the current situation is indicative of a healthy, informed and concerned Internet community. Many other online groups can only wish their fans were so engaged.

Again, why don't you take my previous advice to make like a tree and leave if you feel sticking around here is so unproductive? How are you being productive? Posts that accost users for their valued input and feedback encourages unnecessary shame and apathy and are actually much LESS HELPFUL then anything else seen thus far.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 9, 2007)

Hardware problem was mentioned. What's your point? Bitching and complaining about it won't help. You think the coders are tards? Yeah we know it happens in other communities, so what?

I just honestly want to know. Why start 3 or more threads over it? It's ok cuz everyone else does it because they "care"? How IS it helpful instead of maybe starting one thread and sticking to it? How is it helpful to ignore the information the coders took their time in providing?

I don't know, after talking with various admins of the site that generally stay out of the threads it's become more frustrating because they feel like their obligated to repeat the information ad nauseum because people refuse to R E A D.

I appreciate what the coders do, maybe it would be nice if other people did instead of this pretense that you gave me in this thread. They have to deal with the constant redundancy and sometimes well outright ignorance of the users. Sites go down we know that's part of it. However, what part of common sense that would make you think that they're NOT working on it?

I don't have to take your advice, obviously you're not either. Telling people to just give the guys some respect and breathing space instead of flooding the forums with redundant threads and thinking "you're troubleshooting" might work wonders. "It's driving me insane" is advice? How does that help the coder?

"The site is up, oh wait now it gave me a strange message telling me it's down and being worked on" That's STRANGE? 

You're right, this OBVIOUSLY information a coder needs to know when they said a hardware went down and they're working on a fix.

Now if they say the site is up and 100% working order and you're getting problems, THAT is helpful.

So get off your high horse thinking you're saying I'm less productive than you are, cuz that's just utterly pretentious.


----------



## yak (Nov 9, 2007)

Let's just drop the topic, okay? It's not helping either.

Every time the site goes down we have to  bust our asses and cut time from our RL jobs or wake up at 4 am to fix it. That's cool, since it's what we do.
And it would have remained cool, if during that very same time we wouldn't have to stop people pointlessly bickering over who said what and how on that very same subject of the current downtime. I mean, we barely have enough time to update that site status thread, much less to close or reply to every single one of the dozen or so duplicate threads on the very same subforum. It kind of gets a little bit frustrating when you have to say exactly the same thing to twelve different places just on the forums, and there's also IRC, LJ, other sites, etc.
People are PM'ing, IM'ing us constantly and it gets so bad you have no time to actually do something about it. 

A little bit of patience is all we ask for.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Nov 9, 2007)

A website has an error, a coder gets to work on fixing it, it gets fixed, we all use the website again until anther error occurs.

We don't need to argue on the benefits and downsides of visiting the URL before the coders say you can visit the URL.

Why can't it be that simple?


----------

